# Allison Collet Chuck



## papermaker (Jan 24, 2014)

I have this collet chuck but not entirely sure how it works. I think that the face of the chuck unscrews from the base and the collet goes inside . The face goes back on and is tightened by the spanner wrench. I just wanted to get some opinions as to whether I'm right in that line of thinking


----------

